

Low-tech microfluidics - apo
http://science-practice.com/blog/2015/01/29/low-tech-microfluidics/

======
xkcd-sucks
"Shrinky-Dinks" [0] and PDMS cast on home-etched copper PCBs are approaches
which might be a little more "micro" and a lot more reproducible

[0]
[http://shrink.eng.uci.edu/papers/2008_Grimes.pdf](http://shrink.eng.uci.edu/papers/2008_Grimes.pdf)

------
amelius
Since these structures are disposable (generally non-reusable), I guess what
is needed is a cheap way to print them.

